# Furry and Anime



## GeekRaptor (Jun 19, 2015)

How DO Furry and Anime benefit each other? I Do recall "Cat Planet Cuties" and "Wolf Children".


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 19, 2015)

I've always held the belief that anime is a double edged sword. It could help or harm any fandom. Then again I love ranma 1/2 so I suppose my opinion is invalid.


----------



## GeekRaptor (Jun 19, 2015)

Most beings from Anime are clearly human-like beings with animal ears


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 19, 2015)

Well that's true and all, but it wasn't my point. Some anime might be helpful in such as to present furries in a positive light. Others might be a perverted freakshow(to each their own) that might paint furries in a negative light. Hence double edged sword. But once again my taste in anime might rend any such point null and void.


----------



## GeekRaptor (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah, just need to right person to use a 2 edged sword


----------

